# I think I don't have more imagination!



## saritha91 (Oct 15, 2018)

Hi! Like my title says I think I don't have more imagination!
I will show you what I have done and what left to do!
Please please please give me some ideas and please tell me what you think about what I have done so far!
Thank you!

First picture - done
Second picture - done (I guess)
Third and fourth picture - not completely done and the biggest jars in both pictures not done at all 

Translations:
- "refined rat's brain oil"
- "moon dust"
- "poison"
- "love potion"


----------



## yoboseiyo (Nov 14, 2015)

so the octopus.

can you put some netting over him to "capture" him to the jar? and then label it something like "octopus suckers".

maybe paint him with a light brushing of copper before putting the netting on.


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

have you considered a head in a jar prop?

amk


----------



## Sasha87 (Aug 25, 2018)

I really like the eye one. Is it just a picture of an eye or was it something else? The only suggestion I can think of is maybe red, purple or black lipstick 'kisses' on the love potion?


----------

